# why im here....



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thread is CLOSED.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Your still young and alot of sh*t happens in life.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Hope that works out for you marco. A lot of people wouldnt think so, but don't worry about them.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea. i hope it works out.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Unless you have a "Cory and Topanga" [show: Boy Meets World] relationship, it'll be very hard to keep that relationship lasting figuring your age. Your still young and going through a lot of changes. But I still wish you the best of luck...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea. it was funny today. jen knows that im into aquatics and she doesnt own not 1 aquarium, just a fish bowl with 4 guppys. so today when she cam back from school i showed up to her door with a 5gal aquarium with all the stuff. aqua clear mini,gravel and everthing. and her mom and sister were home when i knocked on her door. she wasnt home from school yet. and they were like "oh my god, is that for jen?, that is sooo sweet!" and i was like "yea it is". she got home from school and she was like. "awww thats so sweet". i was like yea. i thought you would like it. i felt like duce biggalo male giggalo.









it took like all my guts to go over there with that tank, lol. but im glad i did.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Unless you have a "Cory and Topanga" [show: Boy Meets World] relationship, it'll be very hard to keep that relationship lasting figuring your age. Your still young and going through a lot of changes. But I still wish you the best of luck...


what she said








by they way i hate the punk ass cory







..kick him in the nuts


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> today, i went to my girl friends house. i was there from 2:30 pm till 7pm. we got back together and wile i was holding her in my arms i was like.... wow. you just cant explain the felling that you get when your with the one you love.


 ...i know that feeling...it *IS* one of the greatest feelings in the world to just have someone to hold around your arms as you sit there and listen to her talk about her day or whats bothering her....but word of advice my young friend...*DON'T* think about marriage yet, just take it slowly, have fun with each other







(and i don't mean that in a sexual way







) and just let everything fall into place...other than those kind words...i wish you the best of luck with jen









.....oh and another word of advice, if you make a mistake and piss her off, *ADMIT* that you f**ked up, girls dig it when you do that


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> by they way i hate the punk ass cory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...i prefered his witty yet comical brother eric







...always a good laugh


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

go on Playa! So Jen is your little guppy









one more thing, Trojans, ribbed for her pleasure


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

CHUD said:


> one more thing, Trojans, ribbed for her pleasure


 ....







....extra sensitive







...because if you're good, then you're all the pleasure she needs


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

I noticed one fore arm was a little huskier than the other. Marco? You know something I don't know?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Have fun while it lasts I've been w/ my woman for 3 years now and it's like marriage w/ out the wedding. You'll find out what i mean.The 5 gallon tank is just the start of it. Look forward to spending more money to please ur woman.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

CHUD said:


> I noticed one fore arm was a little huskier than the other. Marco? You know something I don't know?


 ......so does jen have any sisters?







...if so, how many, 5?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey you forgot to mention in your future prospects about FISH :







:


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Good luck with the relationship. Remember this...don't lose to much control, I know that when in love we're often blind to the truth cause it hurts. Combine rationality with heart and you will often find the best path. Share responsibility and control and everything should fall into place.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

good luck, and remember just have fun and take things slow. And stop blowing all your money on paintballs your going to need a car to drive your little jenny poo arround


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> Have fun while it lasts I've been w/ my woman for 3 years now and it's like marriage w/ out the wedding. You'll find out what i mean.The 5 gallon tank is just the start of it. Look forward to spending more money to please ur woman.


 preach my brother..tell it the way it is....


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I Know all about it. Let me just tell u it sucks being whipped.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

It will be very hard, Trust me I no but if you guys really want to be with each other it will work. I am happy for you. I love my girl more then anything in this world and yes it is a good feeling just to be with her and hold her. GOOD LUCK


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Well hope it works out, your not that old so ... no worries


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> I Know all about it. Let me just tell u it sucks being whipped.


:nod:







...i hate being whipped, but if you got the right girl, then both of you will be "pressed" for each other







...and don't blow all your money on your girl, it'll only spoil her and that's bad







....

....hmmmm, looks like everyone in this thread is being a fatherlike figure to marco







...all of us fathers, what a thought


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ....hmmmm, looks like everyone in this thread is being a fatherlike figure to marco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's a scary world indeed


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> It's a scary world indeed


 ....i think i'd be a great father







...after all, i have great abilities as a son and i learned from the best, my fasher







....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MUHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i dono, im not as old as some of you might think, but macro needs lil help, hehe.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> MUHAHAHAHA!!!!!


 ...im serious, i believe that i can be a great fasher to my shon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I surely hope so for the poor little kid


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I surely hope so for the poor little kid


 ...nah, the kid isnt gonna be poor, he's gonna be spoiled with all these cool things but at the same time disciplined


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Lucky Luciano said:
> 
> 
> > I Know all about it. Let me just tell u it sucks being whipped.
> ...


Ain't that the truth, in relationships you both have to be whipped to a certain point, you cant be like what I say goes or you are going to push away and she is going to like FU. You have to let her learn on her own even if you no what is down that road, But having a relationship is tuff work sometimes. As for buying her stuff it is good on occasions but dont do it all the time until you no she is yours. Good luck again.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ....hmmmm, looks like everyone in this thread is being a fatherlike figure to marco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Excuse me speak for the guys half, but I did make a comment and I dont believe I was being "father-like" after all I am a girl....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> after all I am a girl....


 ...what's your point?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea. i hope it works out with us. i dont really know my dad really... he was messed up into drugs. hash, coke,weed, ect. my moms slide is italian and my fathers side is peruvian and italian. he got caught by the cops and took a plain back to peru. thats was when i was like 3 months old. so i dont even know what my dad looks like. its hard growing up in a house with a sister and a mom.being the only guy in the house is kinda hard,always trying to keep it together, never getting to the washroom. thats why i moved downstairs of my house.thers a little appartment there where i have like a thousand aquariums.and no one can toutch anything. god,i hate when my sister toutches my sh*t. shes also my age. were twins. but i apretiate all your help. it would be wierd talking to my mom or my sister about this sh*t.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> yea. i hope it works out with us. i dont really know my dad really... he was messed up into drugs. hash, coke,weed, ect. my moms slide is italian and my fathers side is peruvian and italian. he got caught by the cops and took a plain back to peru. thats was when i was like 3 months old. so i dont even know what my dad looks like. its hard growing up in a house with a sister and a mom.being the only guy in the house is kinda hard,always trying to keep it together, never getting to the washroom. thats why i moved downstairs of my house.thers a little appartment there where i have like a thousand aquariums.and no one can toutch anything. god,i hate when my sister toutches my sh*t. shes also my age. were twins. but i apretiate all your help. it would be wierd talking to my mom or my sister about this sh*t.


 ....hm...i think thats a little too much personal information little buddy







...glad you shared it with the entire world, but future reference, don't post it, PM it














...as for your dad taking a "plain", which way did he walk?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

well i like to be open with you guys. and i dont want to pm it to everyone on this board.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

he's just fuckin with u..good luck..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

oh. ok. thanks


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

You can kiss that house good bye if dont go back to school dude. I am failing three subjects and i have a better chance of living in a big house htan someone who doesn't. I am telling you this so you wont get your hopes up.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im doing home schooling man


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> im doing home schooling man


 ...hey do you still have to wake up early to get to your classes?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > im doing home schooling man
> ...


 good one...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Home school in a sense is soo much easier than normal schooling. You dont have to do projects or presentations. Well that goes for the home schooling here, I dont know how it is over there.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Home school in a sense is soo much easier than normal schooling. You dont have to do projects or presentations. Well that goes for the home schooling here, I dont know how it is over there.


 ...i agree...you get to wake up late, end class early, have non-cafeteria food, long breaks in between class, and, if you're lucky, you're teacher will be a babe right out of college


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> if you're lucky, you're teacher will be a babe right out of college


 Hey hornball, school's about education, not getting laid








But I agree, when I still went to school, I paid soooo much more attention if a hot misses was in front of class (although not to the blackboard







)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Hey hornball, school's about education, not getting laid


 ...well smart is sexy...especially if the teacher was a hot edumacator







...the girls in hs weren't bad either









.........*GO STUDENT TEACHERS*


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha john. thats funny.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Holy Lord, you putting War And Peace in your sig or something?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah i am. me and jen just broke up. she wants to be just "FRIENDS".

this thread is CLOSED!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> she wants to be just "FRIENDS".


 ...doesn't that just suck?














...the girls always wanting to be friends, what load of BS!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea guy. shes a wankster.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> yea guy. shes a wankster.


 you sure you mean wanksta or skank?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

both. she cant go without a boyfriend for a week.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> both. she cant go without a boyfriend for a week.


 ...hmm...sounds like a lot of girls i know


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i thought u where here to







with your self?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> i thought u where here to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...nope







...im here to add my 2 cents


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > i thought u where here to
> ...


 Thanks, just what we needed hehe


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

marco said:


> yeah i am. me and jen just broke up. she wants to be just "FRIENDS".
> 
> this thread is CLOSED!


 WHAT....you made this thread sound as if you were dating her for a long time.sh*t..she took her 5 gallon aquarium and laughed at you..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ive ben dateing her for 2 years on and off.









god i miss her.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> ive ben dateing her for 2 years on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...and you said you wanted to marry this girl! shame on you man! think with your head on your shoulders, not the one in your pants...shame shame







....be strong, don't say "you miss her"...just say "goodbye jen, hello new girl"


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

its not that easy


----------

